

GitHub Integration - spatten
http://blog.leanpub.com/2014/04/github-integration.html

======
jeremymcanally
Wow, this evaporates my main annoyance with using Leanpub. It's a far more
attractive option to me now...

------
pasbesoin
Nit:

s/wass/was/

~~~
spatten
Thanks, it's fixed now.

